# Neytiri's photo thread



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Took some awesome pictures this morning. Thought I'd share.








gots some poopy feet, but running around in wet grass took care of that!








peeking








off to find another exciting tree








running back to mom for safety after a 20 foot adventure!








another fun tree!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Fun in the sun (its cloudy, but clouds didnt rhyme)
Hi there








I'm a cutie








Smells good, mom.








yumyumyum








I love me some dirt








Do I look pretty, now, mom?


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Neytiri is SO cute! I love how her personality comes out in the pictures!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

She always has an agenda. She always has something to do and people to see haha :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pictures! She's such a little doll.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Sar-uh said:


> Great pictures! She's such a little doll.


she says thank you :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous hedgie!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks !


----------

